# Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590



## StompiOne (5. Juli 2014)

*Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

heyho, 

ich suche eine gute wakü für meinen FX 9590.
könnt ihr mir vllt weiterhelfen da ich seit 1-2 tagen starke temperatur probleme habe 

zur zeit habe ich diesen kühler drauf Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) Tower Kühler aber der bringt es nicht mehr


mfg StompiOne/Kai


----------



## Lolm@n (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

Hi,

Ich denke da hilft nur eine "richtige" Wasserkühlung, eine kompakt Wasserkühlung hat zu wenig unterschied zu den Top Luftkühlern zu denen der HR-2 Macho zählt.

MfG


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

Wie schauen die Temps denn aus.


----------



## StompiOne (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

zur zeit sehr hoch was ich nicht verstehe.
hab mir ein neues case zugelegt wo jetzt 4 lüfter mit drin sind.

im idle hatt meine cpu 50 grad das kann echt nicht sein sie lag eig immer bei 40 grad ca.

hatte auch schon 2 bluescreens wegen der temperatur


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

Welches Gehäuse hast du und ist der Macho auch richtig montiert. Betreibst du OC?


----------



## StompiOne (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

Habe einen NZXT Phantom Big Tower  3 140er und 1 200er lüfter drin

der Macho sitzt richtig drauf ja. nein OC betreibe ich nicht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, vor ein paar Tagen waren die Temps ok und jetzt nicht mehr.
Hast du dein Zimmer vielleicht auf dem Dachboden?
Die Gehäuselüfter sind auch richtig verbaut ( Frischluft & Abluft ).


----------



## StompiOne (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

ja vor ein paar tagen wahren die temps eig ok.

nein mein zimmer ist nicht auf dem dachboden xD

die lüfter sind richtig verbaut  vllt liegts auch am neuem gehäuse. in meinen alten hatte ich nur 1 lüfter hinten drin und hatte keine temp probleme 

ich kontrolliere heut abend mal die wärmeleitpaste.
trotz alle dem spiel ich schon länger mit dem gedanke mir eine kompakte wakü einzubauen durch die 2 extremen heizungen die ich im case drin habe  der fx 9590 und die R9 290x sapphire tri-x

für eine erweiterbare wakü hab ich zu wenig wissen dafür und trau mich da nicht ran


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

Waku ist auch eine Kostenfrage. Aber schau ob die WLP ok ist.


----------



## StompiOne (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

naja die kostenfrage lassen wir erstmal aussen vor 

was für einen kompakt wakü würdet ihr/ du Matrix Killer denn empfehlen.

hast du schon erfahrungen mit kompakt wakü, oder hattest selbst schonmal eine?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

Ich hatte mal eine gehabt, aber bin der Luft treu geblieben.
Willst du alles, also MB & Graka auch unter Wasser stellen.


----------



## StompiOne (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

ah ok.

nein nur die cpu
bin noch in einem anderen forum unterwegs da wurde mir die Corsair Hydro Series H110 Komplett-Wasserkühlung empfholen


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

Mit Kompaktwasserkühlungen ist man aber oft nicht viel besser dran als mit guten Luftkühlern, die meist sogar noch günstiger sind .


----------



## StompiOne (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

das mag sein ja, aber ich habe ja dann eig eine heizung weniger drin die die luft durch den lüfter im case verteilt oder nicht? . in der wakü wird ja die wärme durchs wasser in einem geschlossen kreislauf befördert also heißt das am ende nicht das es im case kühler ist? wie gesagt habe ja auch eine r9 290x drin die erzeugt ja auch nicht gerade wenig wärme


----------



## Soulsnap (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

kompakte Waküs bringen keine besseren Temperaturen zustande als gute luftkühler.  wenn Wakü dann richtig.  Ansonsten kannste es so lassen wie es ist.


----------



## Gluksi (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

hoi, habe den kleinen 8kerner drinnen 8150 habe ihn mit der h80 mit 4.5ghz immer so auf 70-72 grad geschoben unter last..idle 55-60 grad. Trotz Lüfter Tausch richtig laut. Ist nicht so gesund für die cpu.
 Habe jetzt seit ca 1,5 Wochen nen Noctua NH-D15 verbaut, ist zwar ein riesen scheißding aber kälter wie Agent 47 
 4746mhz idle 42°------- prime 20 Minuten 61° und leise
 werde wohl mahl die 5er marke anpacken


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

Schau doch erstmal, ob die WLP ok ist. Ich würde auch an deiner Stelle bei Luft bleiben.


----------



## Lolm@n (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*



StompiOne schrieb:


> ah ok.
> 
> nein nur die cpu
> bin noch in einem anderen forum unterwegs da wurde mir die Corsair Hydro Series H110 Komplett-Wasserkühlung empfholen


 
Lohnt sich wie bereits erwähnt nicht, der Vorsprung ist klein... Kannst du mal ein Bild von deinem PC machen$? Um zu sehen ob alle Lüfter in die richtige Richtung montiert sind.
Wenn wakü dann gerade eine richtige z.B. 
- Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 LT/ST - Set | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
- Phobya Pure Performance Kit 240LT | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Jedoch wie du dein Problem schilderst stimmt etwas an der Montage nicht.

MfG


----------



## StompiOne (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

so keine ahnung woran es lag, habe die wlp kontrolliert diese war top gleichmäßig aufgetragen auch nicht zu dünn oder zu dick (die wlp war nicht mal 3monate drauf) habe sie dennoch mal gewechselt.

habe jetzt wieder im idle zwischen 25-30 grad das muss mal einer verstehen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

Ist doch Supi.Manche dinge muss man nicht verstehen


----------



## Arno1978 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

Hi

Denke auch das Du da eine Richtige Waku brauchst.

Was hat denn der 9590 für eine Standard Vid.
Mich würde noch interssieren wie weit man den undervolten kann.

Gruß


----------



## StompiOne (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

VID: 1,4750V zeigt mir core Temp an


----------



## Lolm@n (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*



StompiOne schrieb:


> so keine ahnung woran es lag, habe die wlp kontrolliert diese war top gleichmäßig aufgetragen auch nicht zu dünn oder zu dick (die wlp war nicht mal 3monate drauf) habe sie dennoch mal gewechselt.
> 
> habe jetzt wieder im idle zwischen 25-30 grad das muss mal einer verstehen


 
Vielleicht "Dreck" dazwischen das der Kühler nicht perfekt aufgelegen ist.


----------



## Rikko_V2 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

Also ich hab meinen FX 8320 immer auf 4,4 laufen (Vcore 1,43xx) , da reicht ein dicker 6cm 120er Radiator damit du in bei Prime unter 60 halten kannst.
Würde aber evtl eine kleine nummer größer nehmen da deiner noch etwas höher taktet.
Hochwertiger 140er/180er Radi oder Dual Radi 240er / 280er je nach Case.
Kompakt "Spielzeug" halte ich wenig davon , leiber noch was kleines feines hochwertiges zusammenstellen was stehts erweiterbar ist.
Zahlt sich später immer aus, ist ja auch kein verschwendetes Geld denn kann man ja stehts weiter verwenden.

Greets Rikko


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

Ein Thread zum Thema reicht völlig! 

Hier geht es weiter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...e-wakue-empfiehlt-ihr-fuer-ein-fx-9590-a.html

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

